# Who has an EDC bag and what's in it?



## cast&blast (Sep 14, 2009)

My EDC is in my pockets. Benchmade folder, phone, phone charging cord, wallet, ink pen, can of Skoal, BIC lighter. I do have a bag that I keep in my truck. Not sure what to call it. It could serve as a BOB I guess, if I throw a few more things in it. Its more or less a just-in-case bag. I always have it with me. If I go fishing, its in the boat. If I go canoeing, its in the canoe. If I go camping, its on my back. There are some things in there that pertain to everyday use and somethings that might only come in handy in an emergency. Its a Marine ILBE assault pack with a water bottle pouch attached to each side. One has, you guessed it, a water bottle, and a stainless one at that so I can use it to boil water in. The other one has a mess kit made from a stainless cup and a Stanley cookpot. I carry a tarp, a small towel (like a Shamwow), rain gear, beans & rice, coffee, first aid, para cord, thermacell, matches, tomahawk, machete, fishing kit, duct tape, blah, blah, blah. You never know what you might need or when youre going to need it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Great deal on a great bag. 
http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/Sitka-Gearslinger-3p926.htm


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd be a shelter in place situation,or nearby.
My pack for Canada though it's been awhile, and previously for trapping or long trips out back of beyond, is a WW2 knapsack with enough for fire and shelter , cordage including para-cord,basic repair and first aid stuff with sunscreen and chapstick), heavy needle and waxed dental floss and probably some artificial sinew, salt pepper, fishing /snare material including one yo-yo reel, a tin cup,canteen and bags for water,purification tablets,toiletpaper ect. would suffice a while though no Cadillac safari.
And a half can of Spam is in there too should pickins be slim.
A stout blade on the belt with it's companion tactical light, and a speed loader suiting both wheelguns and the lightest centerfire rifle , with small S.A.K.'s in the pocket as usual would go. A wheelgun usually goes out hunting too so it's a quick matter to grab the belt..
Were a long period expected or distance, rimfires would get the nod.
Having light ones available dialed in and weight of ammo and report complimenting a preferred low profile part of the reasons.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm off in a completely different direction, now in a "retirement job". Spending a lot of time in standard cab pickups and class 7 & 8 trucks with two guys. Not much room in the cabs for extras, but I need my shades, meds, spare gloves, ear plugs, hats, etc. A few other guys are using bags that fit behind the seat of a standard cab pickup, or unobtrusively on the arm rest. Found this one, If it's anything like my other Maxpedetion gear, it will be here longer than I will.
https://lapolicegear.com/maoptaatbag.html


----------

